# Leeds Woodhouse Festival Cabaret Night



## seeformiles (Jun 27, 2011)

If you're not doing much on Friday?







(All proceeds to next year's festival)


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2011)

grr! i am coming to woodhouse but not til monday 
hope it all goes brilliantly - i remember world of leather being rather good a couple of years back 

see you at next year's


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 29, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> grr! i am coming to woodhouse but not til monday
> hope it all goes brilliantly - i remember world of leather being rather good a couple of years back
> 
> see you at next year's


 
Aw shame! We've got a completely new set featuring blood, filth and deviant sexual practices. Also - there's DJs, comedians and some burlesque to boot! Oh well - will post any film if someone takes some!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2011)

*considers coming up for friday night, coming back to london, and then coming back again on monday*


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2011)

seeformiles said:


> We've got a completely new set featuring blood, filth and deviant sexual practices.


that's swung it 
i've got three sofas to surf, and a credit note for train tickets


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 30, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> that's swung it
> i've got three sofas to surf, and a credit note for train tickets


 
great stuff - see you there!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2011)

What sort of time're you playing?


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 30, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> What sort of time're you playing?


 
I think we're on early  (I'm guessing about 9-ish?)


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 4, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> What sort of time're you playing?


 
Did you make it in the end? I was looking out for you but pretty crowded in there! Good evening had by all (although had to leave about midnight as Mrs SFM was feeling a bit wobbly by that stage )


----------

